# Welche Grafikkarte für mein System?



## Paulschi (11. November 2014)

*Welche Grafikkarte für mein System?*

Hallo Zusammen,

Nachdem vor einem halben jahr mein alter PC mehr oder weniger das Zeitliche gesegnet hat,
habe ich mir diesen PC hier gekauft:

-Cpu: AMD FX-Series FX-8350 *8× 4000 MHz*, mit AMD TurboCORE 2.0 Technologie bis zu *4200 MHz*
-Cpu-Kühler: CSL 400 PLUS Kühler für Sockel AM2+/AM3
-Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA, Seagate®/Toshiba/WD®
-Arbeitsspeicher: 16384 MB DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz, Micron®/Elixir®/Samsung®
-Mainboard: ASUS® M5A97 Rev. 2, Sockel AM3+, AMD 970/SB950 Chipset, *6× SATA III (6 GBit/s)*, RAID support, *2× USB 3.0*,  6× USB 2.0, 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe 2.0 X16, 1× PCIe 2.0 X16@X4, 2× PCIe  2.0 X1, 2× PCI, 1× PS/2, 7.1 HD Audio (ALC892 Audio Codec)
-Sound: integrierter OnBoard 7.1 Controller ALC892, S/PDIF-Out, HD-Audio
-Netzteil: 550W Corsair VS550

Da ich damals gedacht habe, dass ich hauptsächlich auf meiner Konsole spiele, habe ich keinen Wert auf die Grafikkarte gelegt

-Grafik: AMD Radeon™ HD 8450, 2048 MB DDR3 HyperMemory, VGA, DVI, HDMI

Jedoch besitze ich keine Next-gen-Konsole, weshalb ich aktuelle Titel nur in (für Konsolen gesehene) schlechter Qualität und Grafik spielen kann.

Meine Frage:

Taugt mein System etwas um aktuelle spiele wie BF 3/4, Advanced Warfare, CoH2, Rome 2 usw. spielen zu können wenn:

-> ich mir eine andere GraKa kaufe.

Mein Budget beträgt rund 200€

Mein Vorschlag wäre diese hier:

https://www.alternate.de/MSI/R9-280-GAMING-3G-Grafikkarte/html/product/1131914?

Damit soll man laut Kommentaren BF 4 auf Ultra spielen können...

Aktuell läuft BF 3 bei mir nichtmal/geradeso auf gering...

Was haltet ihr von der Karte? Gibt es besssere im gleichen Preisrahmen?

Hoffe dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt!

MfG Paulschi


----------



## Paulschi (11. November 2014)

Grade gesehen das sie bei Hardwareversand 10€ günstiger ist ...


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2014)

Die Karte ist Top, die kannst Du nehmen. Die nächstbessere kostet dann 220€, das wäre ein AMD R9 280X, also noch ein X hinten dran, und da hättest du ca 10-15% mehr Leistung. Danach kommt die R9 290 für ca 260-280€, die wäre nochmal 25% schneller. Aber die 280 sollte für hohe Details gut reichen. 

Es gibt da höchstens vlt ne andere R9 280 oder bei nem anderen Shop ein BISSCHEN günstiger, aber grundsätzlich ist eine R9 280 das beste bis 200€.


Deine jetzige Karte ist übrigens eine, die an sich nur für Fertig-PCs verwendet wurde und nur eine umbenannte 6450 ist, und die war schon damals, wo die neu war, eher eine Büro-PC-Karte. Da wäre selbst eine aktuelle Karte für 100€ schon sicher mind. 3x so schnell


----------



## Paulschi (11. November 2014)

Anfangs sollte mein PC auch nur fürs studieren benutzt werden...

Sollte ich noch einen extra Kühler in mein System einbauen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2014)

Du meinst noch nen Lüfter? Wie viele sind denn im Gehäuse? An sich reicht vorne ein langsamer und hinten einer mit vlt 1200 U/Min völlig aus.


----------



## Paulschi (11. November 2014)

nur einer auf dem prozessor und halt der im netzteil...


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2014)

Okay, dann würd ich 1-2 Lüfter mitbestellen. Ist halt die Frage, was bei Deinem Gehäuse passt - da musst Du mal nachsehen, ob Du Vorrichtungen/Löcher siehst. Bei nem Midi-Tower geht an sich hinten immer mind 1x120mm.


Was mir noch einfällt: schau mal, wie lang eine Grafikkarte sein darf, damit die nicht im vorderen Bereich des Gehäuses irgendwo dranstößt


----------



## Paulschi (12. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Karte hat ja eine länge von 27cm... Im  Gehäuse kommt nach 25,5 cm der Senkrechte Steg...
Muss ich die Karte auf der gleichen höhe wie die alte einbauen? weil da kommen weiter rechts sogar schon nach 20 cm Kabel, an denen ich nicht vorbeikomme...
Gibts da ne lösung für? Neues Gehäuse? Oder den steg teilweise entfernen?


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2014)

Paulschi schrieb:


> Gibts da ne lösung für? Neues Gehäuse? Oder den steg teilweise entfernen?



Ganz ehrlich? Ich würde zu einem neuen Gehäuse raten, Deines ist ja wohl schon ein etwas älteres Modell (NT oben). 

Ein neues Gehäuse löst neben Deinem Platzproblem auch eventuelle Temperaturprobleme, denn wenn Du wirklich eine R9 (das sind doch ziemliche "Heizer") einbauen willst, dann solltest Du auch auf eine gute Belüftung achten.


----------



## Paulschi (12. November 2014)

Könnt ihr mir ein Gehäuse empfehlen? Für rund 50€?

Habe vorne Kopfhörer und Mikrofon Anschluss, sowie 2x usb 3.0, ein DVD Laufwerk und ein cardreadermodul, für verschiedene Speicherkarte, welches einen usb 3.0 Anschluss beinhaltet. Das Bauteil ist weis, habe aber auch eine schwarze blende dafür.

Wie findet ihr dass sharkoon t28? Passen meine Komponenten da?


----------



## Paulschi (12. November 2014)

2x usb 2.0!!! Da hat mein Smartphone meinen pc besser gmacht als er ist


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Das T28 würde in jedem Falle passen. 

Wegen USB3.0:  wäre gut, wenn das neue Gehäuse das hat, aber dann eher für die Zukunft - denn Dein Board bietet gar kein 3.0 onboard, was man zum Anschluss der Front-Ports benötigt...  außer du hast das ASUS M5A97 mit dem Zusatz Evo oder Evo R2.0 oder auch nur R2.0 - diese drei Varianten hätten auch USB3.0 onboard.

Was auch alles nötige hat und auch noch 2x USB2.0, falls das Board kein 3.0 bietet: Sharkoon BD28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hat auch 2 Lüfter dabei.

Und wenn das Gehäuse kein 3,.0 haben muss, kämen natürlich auch noch einige mehr in Frage. Oder wenn Du auf 2.0 an der Front verzichten würdest


----------



## Paulschi (12. November 2014)

Nein habe nur das Asus M5A97. Da das sharkoon t28 vorne nur usb 3.0 bietet und mein board kein 3.0 onboard hat, müsste ich dann auf frontusb verzichten?  Oder kann ich die 3.0 Schnittstellen als usb 2.0 verwenden?  
Würde nämlich gerne das sharkoon t28 nehmen.

EDIT:
Gerade gesehen dass dass t28 Gehäuse an der front usb 2.0 sowie 3.0 bietet. Habe ja durch den card reader eine usb 3.0 front Schnittstelle und könnte auf die anderen beiden verzichten und nur die usb 2.0 benutzen


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Du kannst zwar USB2.0-Geräte an einem 3.0-Port problemlos betreiben, aber was die Verbindung zum Board angeht unterscheiden sich die Stecker für 2.0 und 3.0, d.h. die sind dann wohl nur passend für einen USB3-Boardanschluss. Das Sharkoon BD 28, was ich postete, hat JE zwei 2.0 und 3.0, dann nimm einfach das. 

Es KÖNNTE aber sein, dass an dem Stecker des T28 eine Verzweigung ist oder ein Adapter dabei, so dass man auch 2.0 nutzen kann - vlt. schau dazu mal bei sharkoon online, ob es da eine Anleitung oder so gibt, aus der das hervorgeht.


----------



## Paulschi (12. November 2014)

Danke,  habe meinen vorigen Beitrag editiert, da ich die 2 usb 2.0 Anschlüsse am t28 völlig übersehen habe. Die nicht genutzten usb 3.0 stören mich nicht.

Es würde also funktionieren wenn ich meine momentanen Komponenten in das Sharkoon t28 baue und die hd 8450 gg die r9 280 von msi tausche?


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Ja, das passt. Die Gehäuse sind ja alle genormt, da passen alle Standardboards rein, Netzteil usw. auch - nur falls das Board ATX-Größe hat, das Gehäuse nur µATX, wäre es ein Problem - umgekehrt aber nicht.

Ddu musst Dir am besten vorher notieren, an welche Pins des Boards welche Stecker drankommen, die von der aktuellen Gehäusefront kommen - das wichtigste wäre PW-SW (Power-Switch), weil das zum Einschalten des PCs ist. Es sollte auf dem Stecker auch klein draufstehen, und optimalerweise auch an den Pins des Boards. Die findest du - wenn du bei offenem Seitenteil reinschaust, idR rechts unten auf dem Board, da siehst du schon, dass da einige dünne Kabel hingehen - wenn ich das richtig sehe, müsste das direkt links neben den SATA-Anschlüssen sein, die rechts in der Ecke sind.

Die weiteren Pins/Stecker sind zB HDD_LED (blinkt, wenn die Festplatte arbeitet), PW_LED (ist an, wenn der PC an ist), RST-SW (Reset-Schalter) und SPK (Sytemlautsprecher - der ist im Gehäuse bzw. kann auch ein kleiner Lautsprecher zum aufstecken sein wie zB http://i00.i.aliimg.com/wsphoto/v0/...nboard-Motherboard-Case-font-b-Internal-b.jpg - der Beept, falls was nicht okay ist und der PC nicht richtig starten kann)

Wenn Du das nicht notierst, hast Du halt beim Einbau ins neue Gehäuse vlt Probleme, die richtige Belegung zu finden - oder, wenn möglich, lad Dir einfach das Handbuch des Boards runter. 



Und: Abstandhalter unters Board nur da, wo es auch Bohrlöcher hat. Und beim alten Gehäuse nicht vergessen, das Slotblech für die hinteren Boardanschlüsse rauszudrücken und es dann beim neuen Gehäuse reinzudrücken, bevor du das Board einschraubst


----------



## Paulschi (12. November 2014)

Ok, danke für die Erklärung!  Anleitung für s board war in papierform dabei 

Werde die teile dann mal bestellen! 
Danke für die kompetente Beratung!


----------



## Fireball01 (13. November 2014)

Folgendes: Ich bin stark am überlegen, ob es Sinn macht für 400€ eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen, oder soch dann gleich die PS4. Ich habe diese Karte im Auge:
8192MB MSI R9 290X Gaming MB GDDR5 - Hardware, Notebooks
Wie hamoniert sie mit meinem restlichen System das man in der Sig sieht. Wird das reichen für GTA, The Crew und Project Cars? Nicht zu vergessen habe ich die Oculus DK2 und bin deshalb nicht mehr so flüssig evtl mehr Hardware zu investieren. Aber das VR Gefühl muss ich erleben. Ich hoffe ich brauche nicht schon wieder neues Mainboard, weil dann brauch ich neues Netzteil, RAM, einfach alles ... und das wäre zuviel des guten.
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Fireball01 schrieb:


> Folgendes: Ich bin stark am überlegen, ob es Sinn macht für 400€ eine Grafikkarte zu kaufen, oder soch dann gleich die PS4. Ich habe diese Karte im Auge:
> 8192MB MSI R9 290X Gaming MB GDDR5 - Hardware, Notebooks
> Wie hamoniert sie mit meinem restlichen System das man in der Sig sieht. Wird das reichen für GTA, The Crew und Project Cars? Nicht zu vergessen habe ich die Oculus DK2 und bin deshalb nicht mehr so flüssig evtl mehr Hardware zu investieren. Aber das VR Gefühl muss ich erleben. Ich hoffe ich brauche nicht schon wieder neues Mainboard, weil dann brauch ich neues Netzteil, RAM, einfach alles ... und das wäre zuviel des guten.
> MfG


 Kauf Dir lieber eine R9 290 für 260-280€. Die R9 290X ist nur ca 10% schneller, da lohnt der Aufpreis nicht, zumal Deine CPU auch nicht mehr so dolle ist - die "reicht" zwar noch, aber mit ner R9 290X hast Du vlt sogar am Ende GAR keinen merkbaren Vorteil zu einer R9 290.

Von den gesparten 120€ kannst Du dann vlt in nem halben Jahr mit weiteren 100€ dann einen core i5 mit Board kaufen. Das RAM passt ja noch. Bzw.: deine CPU bringt jetzt noch 60€ bei ebay, das Board ca 30€ - d.h. an sich, wenn Du die beiden Sachen verkaufst, hast Du mit den gesparten 120€ dann ca 200€ - ein core i5-4590 kostet ca 170-180€, ein Board 60-70€ - das sind 250€, also 50€ musst Du noch drauflegen, aber dann hättest Du mit der R9 290 und einem core i5 ein absolutes Top-System für ingesamt eine Investition von ca 450€, das sicher 30% oder auch noch schneller ist als ein X4 965 mit ner R9 290X.


----------



## Fireball01 (13. November 2014)

Also sagen die 8GB nix aus oder. Weil das die wohl günstigste 8GB Karte ist die es zu kaufen gibt. Aber deine Rechnung ist interessant. Das ich mein Zeug verkaufen kann, daran hab ich nicht gedacht 
Nur wäre es von Vorteil die Verpackungen noch zu haben ....


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Fireball01 schrieb:


> Also sagen die 8GB nix aus oder. Weil das die wohl günstigste 8GB Karte ist die es zu kaufen gibt. Aber deine Rechnung ist interessant. Das ich mein Zeug verkaufen kann, daran hab ich nicht gedacht
> Nur wäre es von Vorteil die Verpackungen noch zu haben ....


  naja, ich denke nicht, dass Dir da jemand nur wegen der Packung wirklich mehr bietet - du musst halt nur was haben, wo du das Board dann sicher versenden kannst. Und sei es einfach nur das Board in Packpapier, Plastiktüte drumrum und dann in einen Karton, in den Du wiederum zurechtgeschnittene / gerissene Styroporteile drin hast, so dass das Board nicht an die Seitenwände des Paketes stoßen kann 


die 8GB-RAM der Karte sind zwar "zukunftssicherer" als nur 4GB - aber es gibt derzeit fast keine Karten mit 8GB und wenn ja, dann sehr sehr teuer - da können die Spielehersteller unmöglich schon bald mehr als 4GB verlangen. Für ganz besondere Ultra-Modi vielleicht, aber nicht für die "normalen" hohen Details


----------



## Fireball01 (13. November 2014)

Ich danke für deine Antwort, genauso werd ich es machen. Davon habe ich mehr, als eine PS4  Schliesslich ist es ein PC, der kann mehr. Mal sehen was es für meine GraKa noch gibt. Vor 2 Jahren kaufte ich sie für 250 aus dem Laden. Radeon HD 7870.
Mein Vater sagte auch einst, das die PC Komponenten miteinander hamonieren müssen. Es bringen dir vereinzelte Super Teile nichts, bzw nur sehr wenig.


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Ein X4 965 + eine R9 290 wäre noch "okay", aber es werden dann halt sicher Spiele kommen bzw. es GIBT schon welche, deren hoher Detailmodus mit ner R9 290 + einer aktuellen 150-180€ CPU super laufen würde, aber mit nem X4 965 nur auf mittel.  Und ich nehme mal an, die CPU ist sicher nicht erst 2 Jahre alt und hat somit ja ihren Dienst sicher lohnenswert getan


----------



## Fireball01 (13. November 2014)

Nö mein System ist ca 4 Jahre alt, vor 2 Jahren nur die GraKa ersetzt. davor war es eine 6000er Reihe. Aber mal was anderes. Welche von nVidia würdest du vorschlagen? Den es ist offensichtlich so, das die Games (The Crew) mit einer nVidia optimierter sind. 
Das gleiche mit dem Prozessor. Seit 15 Jahren fahre ich nur AMD und ATI ...


----------



## Typhalt (13. November 2014)

Also ich denke, dass du bei Nvidia schon die GTX 970 nehmen kannst. Da die noch mit die günstigste im Preis leistungsverhältnis ist. Aber Ich kann gleich sagen, dass die r9 290 locker langt wenn du dann vielleicht noch die Gigabyte OC nimmst, die ist schon fett hoch getaktet und kann noch mehr leisten. Da passt das preis leistungsverhältnis noch mehr als bei der gtx970


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Fireball01 schrieb:


> Nö mein System ist ca 4 Jahre alt, vor 2 Jahren nur die GraKa ersetzt. davor war es eine 6000er Reihe. Aber mal was anderes. Welche von nVidia würdest du vorschlagen? Den es ist offensichtlich so, das die Games (The Crew) mit einer nVidia optimierter sind.
> Das gleiche mit dem Prozessor. Seit 15 Jahren fahre ich nur AMD und ATI ...



Was heißt "optimiert" ? Man sollte da nicht denken, dass das Spiel dann automatisch viel besser läuft als mit einer ANSONSTEN gleichstarken AMD-Karte, nur weil im Spiel das Nvidia-Logo auftaucht oder Spiel bzw. Nividia gegenseitig füreinander werben   kleinere unterschiede gibt es bei beiden Herstellen: wenn eine AMD-Karte X im Schnitt gleichschnell wie eine nvidia-Karte Y ist, dann sind die bei zB 20 Games eher nur bei 10 Games wirklich halbwegs gleichschnell - bei 5 wird aber die von AMD 10-15% schneller, sein, bei 5 die von Nvidia. Und vlt. wird auch mal 1-2 Ausreißer geben, wo eine von beiden sogar 20% schneller ist. 


Es ist derzeit mit den Nvidia-Karten so: die GTX 970 wäre im Schnitt laut einigen Tests ca 6-7% schneller als die R9 290, kostet derzeit dafür aber eher 320-330€ aufwärts. Die R9 290 gibt es schon für 250-280€. G

Etwas günstiger als die R9 290 wäre die GTX 770, die kostet ca. 240-260€. Aber die R9 290 ist eigentlich bereits ca 25% schneller als die GTX 770...   d.h. da müsste an sich das Game nur wegen Nvidia schon mind 25% mehr leisten als mit AMD, damit die GTX 770 auch nur gleichauf mit der R9 290 wäre - und dann hast Du immer noch einen kleinen Nachteil: die GTX 770 hat nur 2GB, bzw. die Version mit 4GB kostet dann wiederum auch schon 270-280€.

Die R9 280X von AMD ist wiederum so schnell wie die GTX 770, hat standardmäßig 3GB RAM und kostet 210-240€.


----------



## Fireball01 (13. November 2014)

Warum gibt es soviele verschiedene Dinger. MSI, ASUS, Gigabyte uvm. Wo soll da noch einer durchblicken. Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige dem ihr mit euren Tipps geholfen habt. Also welche nun:
MSI:           4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
Gigabyte : 61276 - 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe

Also ist AMD und nVidia einfach wie Audi und BMW. Es sind beide gut, jedes hat seine vorzüge doch am Ende liegts am Verbraucher, welches für ihn das Sympatischste ist ...

Edit: Die hier ist ja doch um ein vielfaches mehr verkauft worden
Sapphire: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Full-Retail-_946304.html


----------



## Typhalt (13. November 2014)

Also ich als Laie würde dir die 61510 - 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0  oder die 61276 - 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe  empfehlen. Die Sapphire ist leiser als die Gigabyte, aber die Gigabyte hat nen schuss mehr leistung, aber beide kann man ja etwas höher takten. Ich habe die Gigabyte und bin extrem begeistert davon Temperaturen bleiben unter 80 Grad  Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass man die 40MHz nicht merken wird ^^


----------



## Herbboy (13. November 2014)

Die sind sich beide sehr ähnlich - da würde ich den Tagespreis/Verfügbarkeit entscheiden lassen. Die MSI ist halt auch etwas kürzer, was je nach Gehäuse auch entscheidend sein kann. Die MSI gilt im Schnitt als etwas leiser, dafür hat die Gigabyte etwas mehr Takt - aber an sich kann man beide per Software auch noch leiser als "ab Werk" machen, ohne dass es mit der Temperatur auch nur ansatzweise kritisch wird.


Wegen Nvidia und AMD: Nivdia bietet "PhysX", das sind zusätzliche oder andere Physikeffekte im Spiel - das unterstützen aber nur sehr wenige Games. zB hast Du bei Batman dann "realistisches" Verhalten des Mantels im Wind, oder bei Borderlands 2 ein paar mehr Stoffe, die irgendwo "rumhängen" und sich bewegen, oder mehr Partikel bei Explosionen. Dafür ist Nvidia bei Preis-Leistung was teurer. Speziell die GTX 970 wiederum hat für ihre Leistung einen sehr geringen Strombedarf von 150-160W (R9 290 eher 200-220W)


----------

